# Mazo/Deck of cards



## Dharzen

Salut,

Voldria saber si existeix alguna paraula en català per referir-se al 'mazo' (en castellà) o 'deck' (en anglès) per referir-se a un determinat conjunt de cartes (quan s'està parlant de jocs de taula).

No vull que faci referència a la 'baralla' de cartes. Sinó a una part de la baralla, o a un subconjunt de cartes.

En molts jocs de taula, es fa referència a "las cartas de tu mazo". De manera que cada jugador té el seu. La paraula "pila" tampoc m'acaba de convèncer del tot.

Alguna idea?
Moltes gràcies


----------



## Agró

*Mà* de cartes?
*Coll *(_palo_) de cartes?


----------



## Dharzen

Hola Agró,

Moltes gràcies per les propostes 

*Coll *no em val.
I *mà*... no em quadra exactament amb el que vull referir-me, doncs poden haver-hi 'mazos' al taulell de joc, que no siguin 'propietat' de ningú, per tant, no estarien a la mà d'un dels jugadors.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Pensant en quan jugo amb cartes, diria que cada jugador té la seva "pila"... Per què no et convenç? Crec que, per exemple, quan s'han d'agafar cartes que hi ha al mig, s'agafen de la "pila" del mig...


----------



## Dharzen

Sí... *pila *és, de totes les paraules en les que he pensat, la que més s'hi acosta.
Però per exemple, en anglès tenen _pile _i _deck_, i en castellà també hi ha _pila _i _mazo _(a banda de _baraja _i _mano_), i m'estic entestant a trobar-ne una altra en català, però potser no existeix.

En tot cas, moltes gràcies per les contribucions


----------



## Maize+Blue

Hola tothom,



Dharzen said:


> No vull que faci referència a la 'baralla' de cartes. Sinó a una part de la baralla, o a un subconjunt de cartes.
> 
> En molts jocs de taula, es fa referència a "las cartas de tu mazo". De manera que cada jugador té el seu.



Per al menys aqui (USA), aixo es diu "hand". Cada jugador te la seva "hand". Pots tenir una bona "hand" o una dolenta. El "deck" si que es la "baralla" (les 52 cartes).

Per aixo, n'hi estic d'acord amb Agro: es una "ma de cartes".

(Ho sento no utilitzar l'accent. Es una mica dificil amb ordinadors Americans.)


----------



## ManPaisa

I agree.  In English _deck _is the whole set of cards and in my version of Spanish so are _mazo _and _baraja_.  

Where on earth did you get the impression that _deck _was only a part, whether in your hands or on the table?


----------



## Dharzen

Estic traduint les instruccions d'un joc de taula. Aquestes les tinc en anglès i en castellà. El joc consta de varis 'mazos' (no és una única baralla, serien diverses baralles o 'mazos'), a les que a cadascuna d'elles en l'original s'hi refereixen com _deck_ o _mazo_.
A part, cada jugador configura el seu propi _mazo/deck_ d'acord amb les instruccions (però segons el que apunteu, potser hauria de ser _hand_ o _mano_).
Per altra banda, parlen també de la _pila de descartes_ (_discard pile_).

En fi, crec que per a referir-me a les cartes que cada jugador posseeix usaré _mà_; mentre que per cadascuna de les piles/_mazos/decks_ que hi ha usaré _pila_.

Moltes gràcies a tots!


----------



## Ignasi Gorina

Segons l'Optimot, la denominació catalana adequada per a _mazo _(quan ens referim a un joc de cartes) és _pila_.
NOTA: Jo també estic traduïnt les instruccions d'alguns jocs de taula


----------

